# Orbit



## MaidenScotland

I went to the Orbit showrooms on the 14th March as they had instructed only to find the office closed.. I telephone and telephoned to no answer, I have just been told that it will now be the 26th March before they can start installing the new decoders
At this rate I will not have it installed before I go

maiden


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I went to the Orbit showrooms on the 14th March as they had instructed only to find the office closed.. I telephone and telephoned to no answer, I have just been told that it will now be the 26th March before they can start installing the new decoders
> At this rate I will not have it installed before I go
> 
> maiden


And you believed that?
Did they also say they'd come and installing in Spain for you as well .


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> And you believed that?
> Did they also say they'd come and installing in Spain for you as well .




One lives in hope.. I have approx 6 weeks to go so it would be nice to watch some television and of course the rest of the staff have televisions they want to watch.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> One lives in hope.. I have approx 6 weeks to go so it would be nice to watch some television and of course the rest of the staff have televisions they want to watch.


Well I'm past waiting so if it does arrive it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## canuck2010

We have showtime and all we get is CNN, BBC, Bloomberg, Natgeo, everything else is blocked. Except for the free channels.


----------



## Sonrisa

lol canuck, we all have the same problem. that's because we need the new decoders, which havent arrived yet


----------



## NZCowboy

Sonrisa said:


> lol canuck, we all have the same problem. that's because we need the new decoders, which havent arrived yet


Its got nothing to do with the new decoders, you can go and buy them, they are in the shops. 
CNE, which has the rights to boardcast/retail - Showtime/Orbit have lost the rights to boardcast the channels.
When you sign up you for Showtime/Orbit in Egypt, you are signing up with CNE the distributors of Showtime/Orbit!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

In what shops?


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> Its got nothing to do with the new decoders, you can go and buy them, they are in the shops.
> CNE, which has the rights to boardcast/retail - Showtime/Orbit have lost the rights to boardcast the channels.
> When you sign up you for Showtime/Orbit in Egypt, you are signing up with CNE the distributors of Showtime/Orbit!!


Yes I know that but I have paid for orbit and will wait for them to do it, if necessary till hell freezes over .


----------



## Sonrisa

NZCowboy said:


> Its got nothing to do with the new decoders, you can go and buy them, they are in the shops.
> CNE, which has the rights to boardcast/retail - Showtime/Orbit have lost the rights to boardcast the channels.
> When you sign up you for Showtime/Orbit in Egypt, you are signing up with CNE the distributors of Showtime/Orbit!!


True. 

Either way. We are stuck watching BBC and aljazeera, which is fine by me. Lately it seems that reality is far more sinister than fiction.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I didn't know they were availble for sale, the last tale I was told ..... The goverment wants to charge an import tax for these free decoders and Orbit Egypt won't pay.


----------



## NZCowboy

In december the our local sat installer in Nasr City had the HD decoders approx 900le. They are useless unless you subscribe to one of the distributors outside Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> In december the our local sat installer in Nasr City had the HD decoders approx 900le. They are useless unless you subscribe to one of the distributors outside Egypt.




I subscribe to Saudi Arabia... but the decoders are free so why should anyone pay 900LE? Another rip off


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I subscribe to Saudi Arabia... but the decoders are free so why should anyone pay 900LE? Another rip off


Yes, my point exactley.


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> I subscribe to Saudi Arabia... but the decoders are free so why should anyone pay 900LE? Another rip off


Why, if you read the fine print of your contract with CNE(Showtime/Orbit) the decoder remains the property of CNE for something like the first 12 months. Just the same as moblie phones. You can buy the handset buy itself or get the handset free if you sign up with a contract.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> Why, if you read the fine print of your contract with CNE(Showtime/Orbit) the decoder remains the property of CNE for something like the first 12 months. Just the same as moblie phones. You can buy the handset buy itself or get the handset free if you sign up with a contract.




Orbit gave out free decoders to everyone in the middle east... so why are we being charged in Egypt?


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> Why, if you read the fine print of your contract with CNE(Showtime/Orbit) the decoder remains the property of CNE for something like the first 12 months. Just the same as moblie phones. You can buy the handset buy itself or get the handset free if you sign up with a contract.


As far as I'm concerned, I paid for 1 yr subscription to orbit, which is still not up yet , how they deliver I don't care , not my problem, so as I said
Till hell freezes over.
Bat


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> Orbit gave out free decoders to everyone in the middle east... so why are we being charged in Egypt?


Because Orbit/Showtime has no distributor in Egypt!!! Why would they give out free decoders as no company in Egypt has the right to distribute Orbit/Showtime.

"_However, only in Egypt, the merger between Orbit & Showtime never happened since July 2009 for an unexplained reason from Cable Network Egypt (CNE) which distributed showtime in EGYPT & OSN. As a consequence, on 19 December 2010, all existing Showtime legal subscribers lost all their channels, and all Orbit legal subscribers had their package demoted to the arabic channels package (Alfa)._"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbit_Showtime


----------



## MaidenScotland

Oringinally I was going to have my decoders sent from Saudi as the ones I have just now are from there..but we were told not to bother as Egypt would have them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I should have taken our decoders back to Saudi when I was there and just changed them... why is nothing simple here Strange how people can pay their subscription and there are showrooms all over town but they can't give out anything free


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> I should have taken our decoders back to Saudi when I was there and just changed them... why is nothing simple here Strange how people can pay their subscription and there are showrooms all over town but they can't give out anything free


What amazes me that CNE can continue to promote and take subscributions Orbit/Showtime when they no longer can distribute it. Anywhere else it would be false advertising and/or fraud!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Orbit gave out free decoders to everyone in the middle east... so why are we being charged in Egypt?


When i got my Orbit decoder which was in 2004 i had to pay i think 250LE but was in the contract that if i decided i didn't want to renew the contract they would take the decoder back and return the money......mind that was before they amalgamated with Showtime.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> What amazes me that CNE can continue to promote and take subscributions Orbit/Showtime when they no longer can distribute it. Anywhere else it would be false advertising and/or fraud!!!!




I have a restaurant next door to me that is called Fresh Food... it has never seen a packet of biscuits never mind fresh food... it's a brothel... so trades description is nothing here as you well know.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a restaurant next door to me that is called Fresh Food... it has never seen a packet of biscuits never mind fresh food... it's a brothel... so trades description is nothing here as you well know.


LOL
I suppose if you twist it around in your mind a LOT, it could be fresh food, 
Bat


----------



## bat

bat said:


> LOL
> I suppose if you twist it around in your mind a LOT, it could be fresh food,
> Bat


Going back to original posting
My dear husband, bless his cotton socks, brought the guy in yesterday, to fix the orbit, so I let them get on with it,
Now, not only do we not have orbit( well that was a given) but we ve lost the satellite all together, weres the tzaser when you need it, I don't know who to go for first, hubby , or the idiot satellite man:boxing:


----------



## marenostrum

how much did he charge for the privilege?

Where is your dish? if its just on your balcony you can get a satellite finder and turn the dish to the required frequency, not a big job. I guess they must sell these tools here. It is the size of a tv remote controller. You just attach it to your dish and it picks up the frequency of each satellite. You need to unsecure the dish and gently tap the dish till you hey the frequency you are after. Job done.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> how much did he charge for the privilege?
> 
> Where is your dish? if its just on your balcony you can get a satellite finder and turn the dish to the required frequency, not a big job. I guess they must sell these tools here. It is the size of a tv remote controller. You just attach it to your dish and it picks up the frequency of each satellite. You need to unsecure the dish and gently tap the dish till you hey the frequency you are after. Job done.


No have no intentions of doing anything because if I start the lot will go including the drunken satellite guy and hubby.
No it VPN for me.


----------



## Haan07

Hey everybody!! I'm new to expats forum n frm wat I see, evry1 here is vry friendly 
I'm a teen n just moved to egypt with my mom 6 months ago. We live in Nasr city cairo n I'm studying at a language school. There are a lot of things I want to ask you guys n saw this thread n thought I'll introduce myself n ask you guys one of them...n yes it's related to this thread. I hav just bought a Sony bravia ex400 for 5699 le frm the Sony shop in city stars . N nw I want to get a satellite tv package n I asked my frnd n he said that showtime/orbit is the best one available. Is that true? N b4 the start of 2011, I did see some showtime stalls inside city stars. But When I asked the info desk in city stars where the showtime shop is a few days earlier, they said that showtime isn't here in city stars anymore. I don't know anywhere else to look as that I hav nvr seen showtime anywhere else in Egypt b4. N yesterday I saw that their website said this:
Due to circumstances beyond our control, over the coming days, Orbit and Showtime customers in Egypt will encounter disruption to their service. 
What is going on??
Haan


----------



## MaidenScotland

Haan07 said:


> Hey everybody!! I'm new to expats forum n frm wat I see, evry1 here is vry friendly
> I'm a teen n just moved to egypt with my mom 6 months ago. We live in Nasr city cairo n I'm studying at a language school. There are a lot of things I want to ask you guys n saw this thread n thought I'll introduce myself n ask you guys one of them...n yes it's related to this thread. I hav just bought a Sony bravia ex400 for 5699 le frm the Sony shop in city stars . N nw I want to get a satellite tv package n I asked my frnd n he said that showtime/orbit is the best one available. Is that true? N b4 the start of 2011, I did see some showtime stalls inside city stars. But When I asked the info desk in city stars where the showtime shop is a few days earlier, they said that showtime isn't here in city stars anymore. I don't know anywhere else to look as that I hav nvr seen showtime anywhere else in Egypt b4. N yesterday I saw that their website said this:
> Due to circumstances beyond our control, over the coming days, Orbit and Showtime customers in Egypt will encounter disruption to their service.
> What is going on??
> Haan



Hello and welcome to the forum

Sorry can't help as I have no idea what is going on and I don't think anyone in Egypt has either.
Please do not use text speech when using this forum as it is against our rules.
thanks

Maiden


----------



## Haan07

Okay. No text speech from now on.  
So are you saying that whatever that is happenening is unknown and is being kept away from the public? Well, can you tell me the location of one of their outlets? And is it true that they are the best satellite TV provider in Egypt? And do you know any other satellite TV providers around here? (a good one) And do you think that this problem with showtime is only happening in Egypt? 
Sorry for the overwhelming amount of questions, hope you don't mind. 
Haan


----------



## MaidenScotland

Haan07 said:


> Okay. No text speech from now on.
> So are you saying that whatever that is happenening is unknown and is being kept away from the public? Well, can you tell me the location of one of their outlets? And is it true that they are the best satellite TV provider in Egypt? And do you know any other satellite TV providers around here? (a good one) And do you think that this problem with showtime is only happening in Egypt?
> Sorry for the overwhelming amount of questions, hope you don't mind.
> Haan




Hi

Yes I think there is a big problem with Orbit and they are not saying anything, have a look through the threads we discussed Orbit last week

Of course we dont mind you asking questions that is what the forum is all about.

Maiden


----------



## Haan07

Hehe. Okay then. Thanks


----------

